# Vangelis anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i heard fews thing by Vangelis that i find amazing, but i need your advice on what to buy since i'm a newbie to his music.

I have aprodhite child(i think it feature vangelis), i heard conquest of paradise which was amazing, i Wonder what are is best albums, what is mandatory, please help me out?

Have a nice day :tiphat:


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Some of his best and well-known music is written as soundtracks to movies: Blade Runner, Chariots of Fire, etc. I also like some of his early albums, such as See You Later and Albedo.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

my favorites:

Blade Runner (trilogy 25th anniversary edition)
Albedo 0.39
Spiral
Soil Festivities
Antarctica

Mythodea and Alexander are dreadful in places but very good in others.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I always loved his music. His albums are versatile and ambitious for sure. 
Hard to tell which albums I love most, because I find at least very good at least 80% of his albums, but most favorite would be: 
L'Apocalypse Des Animaux
Heaven and Hell
Opera Sauvage
Blade Runner
Antarctica
Direct
Conquest of Paradise
Voices

Albums I don't like much:
Beauborg
See You Later
Invisible Connections
El Greco


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ockay i heard fews thing by Vangelis that i find amazing, but i need your advice on what to buy since i'm a newbie to his music.
> 
> I have aprodhite child(i think it feature vangelis), i heard conquest of paradise which was amazing, i Wonder what are is best albums, what is mandatory, please help me out?
> 
> Have a nice day :tiphat:


Blade Runner is an amazing body of work and a good listen even without the film visuals. He also did some interesting, of uneven, work with Jon Anderson, lead singer from the rock group Yes. Jon's voice might not be to everyone's taste, but his ethereal, angelic vocal style is a logical and effective complement to Vangelis's sonic textures and approach. This is where I'd start with their collaborative efforts:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

EDaddy said:


> Blade Runner is an amazing body of work and a good listen even without the film visuals. He also did some interesting, of uneven, work with Jon Anderson, lead singer from the rock group Yes. Jon's voice might not be to everyone's taste, but his ethereal, angelic vocal style is a logical and effective complement to Vangelis's sonic textures and approach. This is where I'd start with their collaborative efforts:
> 
> View attachment 70382












I really like Vangelis' _Mythodea_ with Jessye Norman and Kathleen Battle. Its exotic, its 'cinematic,' its heroic.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I really like Vangelis' _Mythodea_ with Jessye Norman and Kathleen Battle. Its exotic, its 'cinematic,' its heroic.


Never heard this one. Will definitely have to check it out.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

EDaddy said:


> Never heard this one. Will definitely have to check it out.







Showtime starts at 03:00.

_;D_


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Soil Festivities is the peak for me, but it's brutally hard to find.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Mythodea... it's very good if you can handle pompous and over the top music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

nikola said:


> Mythodea... it's very good if you can handle pompous and over the top music.


I suspect that the limitation is in oneself, and not in the Dragonslayer.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

EDaddy said:


> He also did some interesting, of uneven, work with Jon Anderson, lead singer from the rock group Yes. Jon's voice might not be to everyone's taste, but his ethereal, angelic vocal style is a logical and effective complement to Vangelis's sonic textures and approach.


 See You Later album contains a ten or so minutes of this collaboration true bliss.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I suspect that the limitation is in oneself, and not in the Dragonslayer.


What are you favorite movements?
Mine are mvt 1, 4 (the longest one) and 9. The rest is also good.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Since I come from the prog side of things, not the soundtrack or new age side, I like his earlier stuff.

His 2 best in my opinion, are 'Heaven and Hell' and 'Albedo .039'. Although there are touches of his later new age material, these are both darker (especially Heaven and Hell) and more intense than anything that could be considered new age. 

Of course, '666' by Aphrodite's Child, is a (controversial) twisted prog classic.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

There is very little typical 'new age' in Vangelis music although his 'L'Apocalypse Des Animaux' from 1973 could be the first real new age album ever, but it's a masterpiece and one if his best albums.

80% of his music is hardly new age. He is only in theory 'new age' just like Elton John is in theory 'rock' artist. 
Some albums like his 'L'Apocalypse', 'Opera Sauvage' (1979), 'Voices' (1995) or 'Antarctica' (1983) could be considered the closest to the term 'new age', but they are still mostly much darker, substantial and their primary function is not to relax listener while meditating. 
His 'Oceanic' from 1996 is probably his only real new age album in his career, but even that one is way above in quality from many of other new age music. 
Unlike many other listeners I don't necessarily consider new age genre to be inferior to some other genres because I'm not snobbish prick, but Vangelis is still very far from typical new age. 

Most of his album like Earth, Heaven and Hell, Albedo, Spiral, Beaubourg, See You Later, Soil Festivities, Mask, Invisible Connections, Direct, Conquest of Paradise, El Greco, Mythodea, etc. are very far from any kind of new age music.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Btw next time use the search first 

http://www.talkclassical.com/19211-vangelis.html


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Weston said:


> Soil Festivities is the peak for me, but it's brutally hard to find.


Lucky me! My locally library has this one. I'll be listening to it later this week


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Simon Moon said:


> Since I come from the prog side of things, not the soundtrack or new age side, I like his earlier stuff.
> 
> His 2 best in my opinion, are 'Heaven and Hell' and 'Albedo .039'. Although there are touches of his later new age material, these are both darker (especially Heaven and Hell) and more intense than anything that could be considered new age.
> 
> Of course, '666' by Aphrodite's Child, is a (controversial) twisted prog classic.


I agree. That opening jazz-rock weird time signature bit from Heaven and Hell leaves my mind blown every time. I couldn't even begin to count it. Badaladum. Badaladum. Badala duh-daah de-daah dadala-daah daah dada-dum!" What the flyin' flip is that?! 13/8 time? I love it.


----------

